# Feedback on PlanetSkunk.com, please.......



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 2, 2008)

I recently ordered some beans from PlanetSkunk.com, and am now feeling a little paranoid. I bought from this site as a recommendation from a Senior member of MP.C. 
Anyone had an experience with this company?
I am in New mexico ( a Medical State, now ).
Feedback, please....


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow. Thanks guys.......................


----------



## CasualGrower (Nov 3, 2008)

I know nothing about them.. sorry


----------



## ms4ms (Nov 4, 2008)

you should be fine. I havn't used that place as I have ordered from dr. chronic in the past. I need some more seeds myself and will be ordering some soon.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 10, 2008)

Recieved my beans today. 10 days, very stealthy. 10 free Australian Blue. I AM VERY HAPPY with Planet Skunk!!!


----------



## la9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Planet is the best as far as I'm concerned


----------

